# I'm new to G scale



## Tcneff2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello - Just getting started with G scale trains. Want to start a garden train. I know you need solid brass track, but what kind of power do you use? I have several HO and Lionel transformers. Will they be strong enough to power a Diesel engine outdoors? Have picked up a few cars and caboose just to get started. Are there certain brands that are better suited outdoors than others? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

LGB is a good one. Aristocraft is good also. Bachmann is better suited for indoor use.

You need a good transformer made for G Scale. Older Lionel transformers put AC power to the track. Most G scale that I know of uses DC.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, I'd use nickel silver or stainless steel track, much less cleaning than brass.


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

MTH can run on AC or DC. How big is your layout. Even the starter transformers for G scale are only good for a 4x5 and then they will overheat.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This guy has 60 volt amps. Not bad with a mode I for G Scale that delivers 18.5 volts. It works ok for 20 feet of brass track. Look for something maybe MRC that supports G Scale specifically




Here are some track clamps too


----------

